# Table Help?



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

I struggled with hand-stacking with a standard, so I don't think it is just the table. I would just use lots of treats and lots of praise. You can try pulling (gently) on her tail if she is bracing her front and not standing over herself, or stroking her back from tail to front. 

I think sometimes dogs think, especially if they are eager to please, that they must be doing something wrong if you are continuing to fuss with their feet. I tried to build confidence by quietly praising as I stacked.

Good luck--she looks stunning in her big-girl trim!


----------



## Ixion (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks ^.^ I'll see if that works, it's just been interesting for me adjusting to working with a small dog vs a larger one (afghans) and I remember having problems with hand stacking with the afghans too...so makes sense.


----------

